#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Государственная регистрация московской буддийской местной религиозной организации

## Борис Оширов

http://arigus-tv.ru/news/item/89462/



> Первого декабря в Москве прошёл торжественный вечер в честь государственной регистрации московской буддийской местной религиозной организации «Легшед Даржалинг». По благословению председателя Буддийской традиционной Сангхи России Пандито Хамбо ламы Дамбы Аюшеева и с помощью единоверцев-буддистов Москвы новую буддийскую общину создал и возглавил настоятель Читинского дацана (Забайкальский край) Баир лама Цымпилов.
> - Среди основных задач «Легшед Даржалинг» – строительство в Москве буддийского дацана, - уточняют в Департаменте национальной политики, межрегиональных связей и туризма столицы.


Ну таки вообще, скоро всю Москву дацанами застроят :Wink:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2016)

----------

